# November 2010 Photo Contest



## Waterwings (Nov 1, 2010)

Okay, here's the theme for November: *Rod Storage*

Rules:
1) Take a pic of how you stow your rods, whether it's in some sort of wall rack, ceiling rack, piled in a corner, etc, etc.
2) Photo should be of your rods and your stowage method.
3) 1 entry per member only
4) Minimum of at least 4 posts during October 2010

Prize: Winning photo on the homepage for a month, and one of Jim's TinBoat spinners.

Start date: Now
End date: Last day of November.

PM me if there are any questions.


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 2, 2010)

For any brand new members who are eligible, and looking for the forum to post an entry, go to the Photography and Cameras located in the Off The Water Forum near the bottom of the index page.

Link to the Photography and Cameras forum: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewforum.php?f=31


----------

